# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustopoistoja 2022

## kuukanko

Nobinoilla 831, 856 ja 857 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus.

----------


## Ivecomies

Rupeekohan näiden vanhojen ei-Euro6-päästöisten VDL:ien aika olla vihdoin ja viimein ohi?

----------


## jtm

> Nobinoilla 831, 856 ja 857 on ajoneuvoliikennerekisterissä luovutusilmoitus.


Hävitetty maasta jo aikoja sitten.

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelB 622 ollut ajossa viimeksi 1.2.2022
HelB 627 ollut ajossa viimeksi 2.2.2022
HelB 722 ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.1.2022
HelB 740 ollut ajossa viimeksi 24.2.2022
HelB 911 ollut ajossa viimeksi 14.2.2022
HelB 1016 ollut ajossa viimeksi 4.2.2022
HelB 1202 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.1.2022
Pohdiskelen vain että onko autoja vain liikaa vai sitä mukaa kun auto hajoaa nii ei enää korjata?

----------


## bussireitti

> HelB 622 ollut ajossa viimeksi 1.2.2022
> HelB 627 ollut ajossa viimeksi 2.2.2022
> HelB 722 ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.1.2022
> HelB 740 ollut ajossa viimeksi 24.2.2022
> HelB 911 ollut ajossa viimeksi 14.2.2022
> HelB 1016 ollut ajossa viimeksi 4.2.2022
> HelB 1202 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.1.2022
> Pohdiskelen vain että onko autoja vain liikaa vai sitä mukaa kun auto hajoaa nii ei enää korjata?


HelB 722 on havaintojen mukaan ollut talvilomasta lähtien ihan normaalisti linjalla, ei vaan näy tutkassa. Tänään, tai no torstaina näin sen linjalla 717 ja selvitin, että oli kokopäivävuorossa. Muuten olen nähnyt silloin tällöin ohimennen ajamassa ruuhkavuoroja tai mm. Itä-Helsingin yölinjoja.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> HelB 622 ollut ajossa viimeksi 1.2.2022
> HelB 627 ollut ajossa viimeksi 2.2.2022
> HelB 722 ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.1.2022
> HelB 740 ollut ajossa viimeksi 24.2.2022
> HelB 911 ollut ajossa viimeksi 14.2.2022
> HelB 1016 ollut ajossa viimeksi 4.2.2022
> HelB 1202 ollut ajossa viimeksi 11.1.2022
> Pohdiskelen vain että onko autoja vain liikaa vai sitä mukaa kun auto hajoaa nii ei enää korjata?


Kyllä niitä korjataan, mutta kun Ojangon korjaamotilat on suht pienet... 

1016 taisin nähdä pari kertaa viime viikolla linjoilla. 911 tais olla yks noista jossa lagaa tutka. 1202 on seissyt omalla ruudullaan 11.1 asti. 622 on taas ollut aika pitkään "korjaamo rivillä" eli on ilmeisesti rikki tai sitten odottaa osia. 627 näin viime viikolla siirtyneen korjaamoon jos oikein näin ja muistan. Tiedän tämän sillä siis ajan HelBille Ojangon varikolta.

----------


## Miska

> Kyllä niitä korjataan, mutta kun Ojangon korjaamotilat on suht pienet... 
> 
> 1016 taisin nähdä pari kertaa viime viikolla linjoilla. 911 tais olla yks noista jossa lagaa tutka. 1202 on seissyt omalla ruudullaan 11.1 asti. 622 on taas ollut aika pitkään "korjaamo rivillä" eli on ilmeisesti rikki tai sitten odottaa osia. 627 näin viime viikolla siirtyneen korjaamoon jos oikein näin ja muistan. Tiedän tämän sillä siis ajan HelBille Ojangon varikolta.


HelB:n tämänhetkinen kalustotilanne on varmastikin monen asian summa. Itse ajattelen, että oli ihan odotettavissa, että raskaan päiväsuoritteen ajaminen elinkaarensa lopussa olevalla väliaikaiskalustolla tulee vähitellen näkymään suurempana vara-autotarpeena. Kuluneen talvet olosuhteet ovat käsittääkseni olleet poikkeuksellisen hankalat. Esimerkiksi katujen heikon kunnon aiheuttama tärinä ja asfalttiin syöpyneet montut ovat voineet aiheuttaa kalustolle poikkeuksellisen paljon vikoja. 

Ojangon varikon korjaamotilojen mitoituksessa lähtökohtana on ollut, että ainakin osa kalustosta todennäköisesti olisi huoltosopimuksella, jolloin osa korjauksista tehtäisiin esimerkiksi maahantuojan korjaamolla. HSL kävi jo Ojangon varikon suunnitteluvaiheessa vuoropuhelua liikennöitsijöiden kanssa mm. korjaamotilojen mitoituksesta ja varustelusta. Sähköbussit tulevat todennäköisesti elokuusta lähtien vähentämään huomattavasti korjaamotilojen tarvetta.

Mitä tulee noihin vanhimpiin väliaikaisautoihin, niin niihin tuskin tehdään enää tässä vaiheessa mitään isompia korjauksia, kun ajot loppuvat muutaman kuukauden päästä.

----------


## JT

NF #892 on föliytynyt. Lähde: VM1-kuvasivusto.
https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2022/Toukokuu/IMG_8243.jpg

----------


## Pera

PL 239, 631, 632, 646 ovat saanet Nysse-värit ylleen, Nämäkin poistuvat HSL-alueelta.

----------


## bussireitti

> PL 239, 631, 632, 646 ovat saanet Nysse-värit ylleen, Nämäkin poistuvat HSL-alueelta.


Myös 241 ja 242 Nysse-väreissä

----------


## Ivecomies

Eli manselaiset saa nyt VDL:iä dieselvarakalustoksi. Ite oisin kyllä kuvitellut että sinne lähtis Volvo 8900LE:itä sekä vanhanmallisia Ivecoja, mut ei noi SLE- ja XLE-VDL:tkään hassumpia ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:15 ----------




> NF #892 on föliytynyt. Lähde: VM1-kuvasivusto.
> https://vm1.1g.fi/kuvat/2022/Toukokuu/IMG_8243.jpg


Onko Turun Nobina tarvinnut lisää dieseleitä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------




> Myös 241 ja 242 Nysse-väreissä


Veikkaanpa että koko sarja lähtee Manseen.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Eli manselaiset saa nyt VDL:iä dieselvarakalustoksi. Ite oisin kyllä kuvitellut että sinne lähtis Volvo 8900LE:itä sekä vanhanmallisia Ivecoja, mut ei noi SLE- ja XLE-VDL:tkään hassumpia ole.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:15 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Onko Turun Nobina tarvinnut lisää dieseleitä?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------
> ...


 Nobinalla on kalustopulaa,niin siirtävät autonsa Turkuun tai Viroon romuksi(Poistuneet).Säfflet vielä Elokuuhun asti käytössä,kun ei oo mitään järkeä ennen kun ne Uudet BYD B15 telit tulee Herttoniemen liityntälinjoille Elokuussa 2022.Turussa on jotain kalustopulaa kun sinne siirrellään autoja niin paljon.Pakko sanoa että Föli-väritys pukee noita Nobinan 8900LE-telejä.😋

----------


## onni

Onko Turun Nobina tarvinnut lisää dieseleitä?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------


Ajoivat yhden niistä 8500LE lunastukseen.

----------


## Säffleboy

> Onko Turun Nobina tarvinnut lisää dieseleitä?
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:17 ----------
> 
> 
> Ajoivat yhden niistä 8500LE lunastukseen.


Luultavasti tarvitsee kun ajo 8500LE:n lunastukseen.Ilman uutta dieseliä hommat ei jatku,niin tarvitsee kipeästi dieseleitä Turkuun vara-autoiksi.Nobinalla ei enää mene hyvin niin kun, vielä viime vuonna.

----------


## onni

> Luultavasti tarvitsee kun ajo 8500LE:n lunastukseen.Ilman uutta dieseliä hommat ei jatku,niin tarvitsee kipeästi dieseleitä Turkuun vara-autoiksi.Nobinalla ei enää mene hyvin niin kun, vielä viime vuonna.


No Turussa on homma kyllä sujunut oikein hyvin, eikä niitä dieseleitä tarvita yhtään enempää kuin viimekesänä.

----------


## Säffleboy

> No Turussa on homma kyllä sujunut oikein hyvin, eikä niitä dieseleitä tarvita yhtään enempää kuin viimekesänä.


 Voi olla,että ottivat vain vara-autoksi.

----------


## onni

> Voi olla,että ottivat vain vara-autoksi.


No niinkun jo sanoin, periaatteessa yhtään diesel ei tarvita. Sähköjä on tarjottu siten, että niitä on 1-2 ylimääräistä. Nuo ovat hätätapauksiin nuo dieselit.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tuoreessa some-kuvassa (21.5.2022) Tammelundin Liikenteen 38 esiintyy Oulun torilla, vieläpä siirtokilvillä. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi HSL-liikenteessä huhtikuun 25. päivänä. Onko tuolla autolla HSL-ajot ajettu?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tuoreessa some-kuvassa (21.5.2022) Tammelundin Liikenteen 38 esiintyy Oulun torilla, vieläpä siirtokilvillä. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi HSL-liikenteessä huhtikuun 25. päivänä. Onko tuolla autolla HSL-ajot ajettu?


Oma veikkaus: Taitaa olla. Meinaan että HSL ja TLL logot on poistettu, näin siis samat kuvat.

----------


## Miska

> Tuoreessa some-kuvassa (21.5.2022) Tammelundin Liikenteen 38 esiintyy Oulun torilla, vieläpä siirtokilvillä. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi HSL-liikenteessä huhtikuun 25. päivänä. Onko tuolla autolla HSL-ajot ajettu?


Yutongien ja HSL:n säästöjen myötä Tammelundilla lienee ollut viime aikoina kalustoa yli tarpeen. Osalle näistä autoista voi olla ajoa taas elokuussa linjojen 583 ja 584 sopimuksen alkaessa, mutta ei ehkä kaikille.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Oma veikkaus: Taitaa olla. Meinaan että HSL ja TLL logot on poistettu, näin siis samat kuvat.


Takana ikkunan yläpuolella Tammelundin Liikenne, perässä 38.

----------


## nickr

Onko odotettavissa, että Helsingin Bussiliikenteen TKL:ltä hankitut Scalat (#621-#624, #737-#739) poistuvat liikenteestä kesäaikataulukauden alkaessa? Ovat näköjään olleet vakiautoina linjalla 570, jolla on ollut paljon muutakin vanhaa kalustoa (esim. HelBin viimeiset OXI-Volvot).

----------


## Miska

> Onko odotettavissa, että Helsingin Bussiliikenteen TKL:ltä hankitut Scalat (#621-#624, #737-#739) poistuvat liikenteestä kesäaikataulukauden alkaessa? Ovat näköjään olleet vakiautoina linjalla 570, jolla on ollut paljon muutakin vanhaa kalustoa (esim. HelBin viimeiset OXI-Volvot).


Riippuu varmastikin siitä, saadaanko uudet sähkönivel-Volvot ajoissa liikenteeseen. Erinäisistä syistä johtuen kalustotoimitusten aikatauluihin liittyy tällä hetkellä huomattavia riskejä, joten voi olla, että Ojangon varikon väliaikaiskalustoa nähdään vielä liikenteessä syyskesällä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Riippuu varmastikin siitä, saadaanko uudet sähkönivel-Volvot ajoissa liikenteeseen. Erinäisistä syistä johtuen kalustotoimitusten aikatauluihin liittyy tällä hetkellä huomattavia riskejä, joten voi olla, että Ojangon varikon väliaikaiskalustoa nähdään vielä liikenteessä syyskesällä.


No jos HelB saa kaikki uudet Volvonsa liikenteeseen aikataulun mukaisesti elokuussa, niin mitkäköhän autot ovat sen jälkeen firman vanhimmat autot? ite olen tässä muutaman kerran matkustanut Helbin väliaikaisautoilla (parilla manselaisella mukaanlukien) ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että ovat ikäisekseen yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa eikä todellakaan tunnu siltä että niistä haluaisi eroon. Kuitenkin toivon että HelB saa uudet autonsa liikenteeseen elokuussa, odotan jo innolla pääseväni Helbin nivel-Volvon kyytiin.  :Wink:

----------


## Gulf

> No jos HelB saa kaikki uudet Volvonsa liikenteeseen aikataulun mukaisesti elokuussa, niin mitkäköhän autot ovat sen jälkeen firman vanhimmat autot? ite olen tässä muutaman kerran matkustanut Helbin väliaikaisautoilla (parilla manselaisella mukaanlukien) ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että ovat ikäisekseen yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa eikä todellakaan tunnu siltä että niistä haluaisi eroon. Kuitenkin toivon että HelB saa uudet autonsa liikenteeseen elokuussa, odotan jo innolla pääseväni Helbin nivel-Volvon kyytiin.


Ei saa. Vähintään vuoden vaihteessen asti menee ennenkuin kaikki on saatu toimitettua.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ei saa. Vähintään vuoden vaihteessen asti menee ennenkuin kaikki on saatu toimitettua.


Onko se jo niin selvää ettei kaikki haitarit ehdi liikenteeseen elokuussa? toivottavasti kuitenkin osa, vaikka 10 autoa eli puolet 20:stä tilatusta haitarista että olisi kuitenkin jo mahdollista päästä kyytiin. Kaikki pätkä-Volvot kuitenkin saapuvat aikataulun mukaisesti? sen sanon vaan että kuulostaa hieman omituiselta, kun taas pian vuosi sitten Nobina sai kaikki nivel-Bydinsä aikataulun mukaisesti.  :Laughing:

----------


## Gulf

> Onko se jo niin selvää ettei kaikki haitarit ehdi liikenteeseen elokuussa? toivottavasti kuitenkin osa, vaikka 10 autoa eli puolet 20:stä tilatusta haitarista että olisi kuitenkin jo mahdollista päästä kyytiin. Kaikki pätkä-Volvot kuitenkin saapuvat aikataulun mukaisesti? sen sanon vaan että kuulostaa hieman omituiselta, kun taas pian vuosi sitten Nobina sai kaikki nivel-Bydinsä aikataulun mukaisesti.


Kyllä se oli selvää jo silloin kun tilaus julkistettiin, että viimeiset nivelet saapuvat loppuvuodesta 22. Nyt maailmaa riivaa vielä tämä komponenttipula joten tilanne saattaa hankaloitua entisestään. Maailman tilanne on muuttunut vuoden takaisesta aika paljonkin.

----------


## APH

> No jos HelB saa kaikki uudet Volvonsa liikenteeseen aikataulun mukaisesti elokuussa, niin mitkäköhän autot ovat sen jälkeen firman vanhimmat autot? ite olen tässä muutaman kerran matkustanut Helbin väliaikaisautoilla (parilla manselaisella mukaanlukien) ja täytyy kyllä sanoa että ovat ikäisekseen yllättävän hyvässä kunnossa eikä todellakaan tunnu siltä että niistä haluaisi eroon. Kuitenkin toivon että HelB saa uudet autonsa liikenteeseen elokuussa, odotan jo innolla pääseväni Helbin nivel-Volvon kyytiin.


Yllättävää kyllä tuntuu siltä, että ainakin Helb:n Itä-Helsingin linjoilla kaluston laatu on jopa keskimäärin parantunut liikennöitsijän vaihtumisen yhteydessä, vaikka ovatkin useaa vuosikertaa vanhempaa kalustoa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Yllättävää kyllä tuntuu siltä, että ainakin Helb:n Itä-Helsingin linjoilla kaluston laatu on jopa keskimäärin parantunut liikennöitsijän vaihtumisen yhteydessä, vaikka ovatkin useaa vuosikertaa vanhempaa kalustoa.


Kyllä täysin samaa mieltä, mitä olen näillä Itä-Vantaan linjoilla mennyt niin Scalat ja 8700LE:t ovat todella hyvässä kunnossa ikäänsä nähden.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuoreessa some-kuvassa (21.5.2022) Tammelundin Liikenteen 38 esiintyy Oulun torilla, vieläpä siirtokilvillä. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi HSL-liikenteessä huhtikuun 25. päivänä. Onko tuolla autolla HSL-ajot ajettu?


Nyt sille on tullut ajoneuvoliikennerekisteriin liikenteestä poisto, luovutusilmoitus ja kilpien palautus.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onko odotettavissa, että Helsingin Bussiliikenteen TKL:ltä hankitut Scalat (#621-#624, #737-#739) poistuvat liikenteestä kesäaikataulukauden alkaessa? Ovat näköjään olleet vakiautoina linjalla 570, jolla on ollut paljon muutakin vanhaa kalustoa (esim. HelBin viimeiset OXI-Volvot).


Kuulema Manselaiset Scalat, OXI:t sekä 701-706 jäis vuoden loppuun asti ajoon. Tai ainakin osa vissii jää . Juuri sen takia, kun Volvot tulee myöhässä.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Kuulema Manselaiset Scalat, OXI:t sekä 701-706 jäis vuoden loppuun asti ajoon. Tai ainakin osa vissii jää . Juuri sen takia, kun Volvot tulee myöhässä.


 Sitä minäkin juuri mietin tässä.Ihan hyvä että jäävät vielä ajoon,niin sitten saa hyvästellä ne ennen poistoa.Onko sulla tietoa/tarkka ajankohta milloin noi sähkönivelet ja telit tulee ajoon?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Sitä minäkin juuri mietin tässä.Ihan hyvä että jäävät vielä ajoon,niin sitten saa hyvästellä ne ennen poistoa.Onko sulla tietoa/tarkka ajankohta milloin noi sähkönivelet ja telit tulee ajoon?


Ei ole tietoa. Eikä sähkötelejä ole HelBille tulossa. Vaan 19kpl niveltä, ja loput on pätkää eli 42kpl josta 34kpl on A1 ja 8kpl A2. Eli yhteensä 61kpl.

----------


## Koivumaa666

Joku täällä oli sanonut siitä,että Ojangon liikenteeseen olisi tulossa Volvon sähkötelejä?Taisin ehkä kuulla väärin,mille linjoille ne pätkät oikein tulevat?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Joku täällä oli sanonut siitä,että Ojangon liikenteeseen olisi tulossa Volvon sähkötelejä?Taisin ehkä kuulla väärin,mille linjoille ne pätkät oikein tulevat?


Osa pätkistä menee Varhaan ysikymppiselle. Ojangon pätkät tulee näkee, vähä kaikkialla esim Tikkurilan liityntälinjoilla.

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Osa pätkistä menee Varhaan ysikymppiselle. Ojangon pätkät tulee näkee, vähä kaikkialla esim Tikkurilan liityntälinjoilla.


 Nuo valkoiset bussit menevät siis poistoon loppuvuodesta.Mitäs tuolle 740:lle sitten tehdään kun Ojangon sähkökalusto on saapunut?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Nuo valkoiset bussit menevät siis poistoon loppuvuodesta.Mitäs tuolle 740:lle sitten tehdään?


Väliaikainen kalusto on ajossa siihen asti kunnes kaikki Volvot on toimitettu. Näin oon ymmärttänyt ja kuullut. Olen jutellut esim. meidän asentajien kanssa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Spekulointia vain mutta Helbin Ilmalan varikolla seisoi useita runko 8700LE telejä joten voi olla että ovat poistettu?

----------


## Attev

Taitaa kuitenkin olla kesäseisonnassa, sillä niille ei taida olla tilaa Ojangossa, koska Ilmalasta tuli Ojankoon uudempia runkoautoja ajamaan kesäksi.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Puolimatala

Poistovaraa ei liene yhtään tällähetkellä, kun sähkö Volvoja ei saada heti syysliikenteen alkuun ja lisäksi runkolinjat 400 ja 600 aloittavat. Sitä en tiedä mitenpaljon ne tarvitsevat mahdollisesti lisäkalustoa? 

Mielenkiintoista on myös nähdä, miten melko äkillisesti tapahtuva Koskilinjojen liikennemäärän lisääntyminen Oulussa mahdollisesti heijastuu koko KA konserniin.

----------


## Ivecomies

Ite oletan että Pohjolan liikemteeltä poistuu elokuuhun mennessä seuraavat autot: 737, 752, 756, 723-725 sekä 870. Näiden kunto ainakin vaikuttaa siltä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mielenkiintoista on myös nähdä, miten melko äkillisesti tapahtuva Koskilinjojen liikennemäärän lisääntyminen Oulussa mahdollisesti heijastuu koko KA konserniin.


Offin puolella, mutta joo toi OTP sopimuksen purku voi tuoda ajettavaa yllättävän paljon. Ellei sitten sopimuksella saada leasing autoja samalla. Suostuuko Otp siihen?

----------


## Makke93

> Ite oletan että Pohjolan liikemteeltä poistuu elokuuhun mennessä seuraavat autot: 737, 752, 756, 723-725 sekä 870. Näiden kunto ainakin vaikuttaa siltä.


Pohjolalla on syksyllä vielä 52, 53, 56, 57 väliaikainen sopimus ja lisäksi uutena 565/B:n ajot, että silläkään tuskin on varaa mitään poistaa ennen ensi vuotta, vaikka auki en ole laskenut.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Pohjolalla on syksyllä vielä 52, 53, 56, 57 väliaikainen sopimus ja lisäksi uutena 565/B:n ajot, että silläkään tuskin on varaa mitään poistaa ennen ensi vuotta, vaikka auki en ole laskenut.


Ai niin juuri. Vaikka noi kyseiset autot oisivat kuinka kauheassa kunnossa (870:stä en oo täysin varma kun en oo kulkenut sillä, mut firman vanhimpana autona en ihmettele jos se oisi yhtä huonossa tai vielä huonommassa kunnossa kuin pätkäscalat sekä ne 3 valkoista Ivecoa)?

----------


## Pera

Onko tietoa onko noi PL:n Solaris Hybridit poistuneet? Tutkan mukaan 620 on ollu ajossa viimeksi 17.5.2022 ja 621 8.11.2021, Entä mikä auton 157:n kohtalo? Tuohan kaatui Tammikuussa kyljelleen ja tutkan se ei ole sen jälkeen ollu kertaakaan ajossa.

----------


## Roope

Nobina 761 on nyt poistettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobina 761 on nyt poistettu.


Se on ilmeisesti saanut uuden omistajan Suomesta, koska liikennevakuutus on vaihtunut toiseen yhtiöön 20.6.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Se on ilmeisesti saanut uuden omistajan Suomesta, koska liikennevakuutus on vaihtunut toiseen yhtiöön 20.6.


Nykyiset omistajat ja haltijat

Muu haltija21.6.2022

Aerobus Oy, 1490520-6

Tikkurilantie 151, 01530 VANTAA

Asiakaslaji:*Yritys

Hallintasuhde:*Omistus

Lähde: Traficom

https://02rekkari.020202.fi/DGcPLjinZ

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Nykyiset omistajat ja haltijat
> 
> Muu haltija21.6.2022
> 
> Aerobus Oy, 1490520-6
> 
> Tikkurilantie 151, 01530 VANTAA


Firman kotisivut ainakin kirkuvat pelkkää laatua.

----------


## kuukanko

> Firman kotisivut ainakin kirkuvat pelkkää laatua.


Noi onverkossa-sivut eivät käsittääkseni ole firmojen oikeita sivuja, vaan jonkun kolmannen osapuolen automaattigeneraattorilla tekemiä. Sisältönä on aina "(firman toimiala) soita ja pyydä tarjous!"

----------


## eemeli113

Aerobusin kotisivut löytynevät ennemmin sisaryrityksen puolesta: https://www.lentoparkki.fi/lentoparkki

----------


## zige94

> Entä mikä auton 157:n kohtalo? Tuohan kaatui Tammikuussa kyljelleen ja tutkan se ei ole sen jälkeen ollu kertaakaan ajossa.


Vaurioitui sen verta että tarvinnut varaosia, joidenka saatavuus on ollut heikkoa maailmantilanteesta johtuen. Kyllä se korjataan ainakin. Mitä itse olen kuullut niin syysliikenteeseen olisi mahdollisesti tulossa liikenteeseen.

----------


## Tarkastaja

Ex NF890 bongattu huristelemassa ohi lentoparkkibussina tänään n. klo 17 Turbiinitiellä Aviapoliksen kupeessa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ex NF890 bongattu huristelemassa ohi lentoparkkibussina tänään n. klo 17 Turbiinitiellä Aviapoliksen kupeessa.


Joko on siis lisätty vuoroja tai sitten on luovuttu tuliteristä VDL Citeoista.

----------


## Zambo

> Joko on siis lisätty vuoroja tai sitten on luovuttu tuliteristä VDL Citeoista.


Lentoparkki avasi toisen toimipisteen https://www.lentoparkki.fi/lentopark...kki-ita#marker ja tarvitsivat lisää busseja. Juuri ennen koronaa saapui keltaisia Citeoita juuri tuolle uudelle reitille. Ilmeisesti ne bussit jatkoivat matkaa muualle.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Lentoparkki avasi toisen toimipisteen https://www.lentoparkki.fi/lentopark...kki-ita#marker ja tarvitsivat lisää busseja. Juuri ennen koronaa saapui keltaisia Citeoita juuri tuolle uudelle reitille. Ilmeisesti ne bussit jatkoivat matkaa muualle.


Postasinkin aiheesta ihmettelevän viestin aikanaan.
http://jlf.fi/f27/7696-busseja-myynn...tml#post233503

----------


## Anonymous

Helb 1816 siirretty Jyväskylään

----------


## Anonymous

> Helb 1816 siirretty Jyväskylään


Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sit%C3...i+XOS-716.jpeg

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko Nobinan kaikki loput Volvo 8500LE:t sekä EEV-päästöiset VDL:t nyt vihdoinkin poistettu vai tarvitaanko niitä vielä 15.8 asti, jolloin raitiovaunua korvaavien bussilinjojen liikennöinti loppuu?

----------


## Makke93

Bussitutkan mukaan niitä on tälläkin hetkellä liikenteessä ja ovat olleet tänään muillakin kuin raitiovaunuja korvaavilla linjoilla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Bussitutkan mukaan niitä on tälläkin hetkellä liikenteessä ja ovat olleet tänään muillakin kuin raitiovaunuja korvaavilla linjoilla.


Okei. Eiköhän ne sit viimeistään 15.8 poistu. Ja uskoisin että saman kokee myös kaikki EEV-päästöiset 8900LE:t.

----------


## Tarkastaja

> Kuva: https://jirtsu.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sit%C3...i+XOS-716.jpeg


Onko tämä Koiviston Auton ns. sisäinen siirto?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onko tämä Koiviston Auton ns. sisäinen siirto?


Joo on konsernin sisäinen siirto.

----------


## OlskuPe

> Helb 1816 siirretty Jyväskylään


Tuleekohan noita subeja vielä lisää Jyväskylään, siellä JyLin muutaman Volvon ja Kabussin maksimi-ikä alkaa huutamaan hoosiannaa ensi vuonna?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Tuleekohan noita subeja vielä lisää Jyväskylään, siellä JyLin muutaman Volvon ja Kabussin maksimi-ikä alkaa huutamaan hoosiannaa ensi vuonna?


Eikös Jyväskylän kaikkien "KA-bussien" ois tarkoitus poistua nyt kesällä tai ovat jo kenties kaikki poistettu? tosin Kabussit nyt eivät ole telejä joten en kyllä usko että Kabusseja paikattais Suburbaneilla...  :Laughing:

----------


## Mikko121

> Eikös Jyväskylän kaikkien "KA-bussien" ois tarkoitus poistua nyt kesällä tai ovat jo kenties kaikki poistettu? tosin Kabussit nyt eivät ole telejä joten en kyllä usko että Kabusseja paikattais Suburbaneilla...


Nojaa, vastahan niitä Kabusseja 15 kpl kelkottiin lisää kuopiosta. Vanhempi sarja sen sijaan on poistettu. Volvojakaan tuskin enää paljon näkee liikenteessä. Ylipäänsä Jyväskylää taitaa enemmän vaivata keski-ikäongelma kuin maksimi-ikä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nojaa, vastahan niitä Kabusseja 15 kpl kelkottiin lisää kuopiosta. Vanhempi sarja sen sijaan on poistettu. Volvojakaan tuskin enää paljon näkee liikenteessä. Ylipäänsä Jyväskylää taitaa enemmän vaivata keski-ikäongelma kuin maksimi-ikä.


Hieman OT, mut mitkä kaupungit ovat elokuusta lähtien Suomen Kabus-kaupungit jos puhutaan vain paikallisliikenneautoista? koskakohan Kabus-paikkureiden aika on maassamme lopullisesti ohi?

----------


## antsa

Lahti, Oulu, Rauma, Jyväskylä, Rovaniemi ja Porvoo lienevät kaikki sellaisia joissa ainakin muutama katuri Kabussi on.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tuleekohan noita subeja vielä lisää Jyväskylään, siellä JyLin muutaman Volvon ja Kabussin maksimi-ikä alkaa huutamaan hoosiannaa ensi vuonna?


Tällä hetkellä tuo 1816 on ainoa Subi joka sinne siirtyi.

----------


## Penkinlämmittäjä

> Hieman OT, mut mitkä kaupungit ovat elokuusta lähtien Suomen Kabus-kaupungit jos puhutaan vain paikallisliikenneautoista? koskakohan Kabus-paikkureiden aika on maassamme lopullisesti ohi?


Oulu mielestäni on ylivoimainen Kabus-paikkuripääkaupunki. Tuoreimmat Kabusit taitavat olla 2011-mallisia. Kun hyvin monessa kilpailutuksessa tuntuu olevan 15-vuoden maksimi-ikä, niin periaatteessa 2026 asti voisi joitain Kabusseja pitää liikenteessä. Vähän vanhempia malleja taitaa olla enemmän. Uskoisin että 2024 paikkeilla Kabus-liikennöinti alkaa jo mennä aika vähiin.

----------


## jeesus

> Tuoreimmat Kabusit taitavat olla 2011-mallisia. Kun hyvin monessa kilpailutuksessa tuntuu olevan 15-vuoden maksimi-ikä, niin periaatteessa 2026 asti voisi joitain Kabusseja pitää liikenteessä.


Kuitenkin ainakin Oulussa täydellisen peruskorjauksen ja Euro 6 päästösovituksen jälkeen auton ikä on 8 vuotta, joten teoreettisesti liikennöintiä voisi jatkaa vielä tätäkin pidempään.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1108, on nyt Porvoon Liikenne 31. Voi olla joku väliaikanen siirto kun autoa ei maalattu valkoiseksi ja sitten teipattu BT:n logot yms. Vaan väriksi jäi HelBin siniset värit.

----------


## Eppu

> HelB 1108, on nyt Porvoon Liikenne 31. Voi olla joku väliaikanen siirto kun autoa ei maalattu valkoiseksi ja sitten teipattu BT:n logot yms. Vaan väriksi jäi HelBin siniset värit.


Olisiko kabusit menneet ouluun? Tosin ne alkuperäiset porvoolaiset tuskin ovat, mutta ne viime vuonna tulleet. Osa niistä meni jo mutta menikö kaikki?

----------


## repesorsa

6 Kabusia piti mennä Ouluun, mutta 31 on listalla vielä Kapuusi.  No viime vuonna vanhat Scalat poistui, ja nyt sitten tulee uudempi tänne...

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Vuodesta toiseen Porvoo jatkaa Suomen ykkösenä vanhojen bussien loppusijoituspaikkana, kunnes romiksella on tilaa.

----------


## Eppu

> Vuodesta toiseen Porvoo jatkaa Suomen ykkösenä vanhojen bussien loppusijoituspaikkana, kunnes romiksella on tilaa.


Nythän sinne tuli Pohjolan Liikenteen vanhoja busseja usiampi, joten tilanne paranee entistäkin enemmän.  Ja kun kalusto koostuu pääosin oikean merkkisistä busseista, on tilanne ihan kelvollinen tällä hetkellä ja syyskauden alkaessa.

----------


## repesorsa

> Nythän sinne tuli Pohjolan Liikenteen vanhoja busseja usiampi, joten tilanne paranee entistäkin enemmän.  Ja kun kalusto koostuu pääosin oikean merkkisistä busseista, on tilanne ihan kelvollinen tällä hetkellä ja syyskauden alkaessa.


Eihän Porvoossa juuri muuta ole kuin Volvoa, nuo nnrjalaisten 8700:ien sisruksiakin Forsblomilla on 3 kpl muiden Volvojen jatkona, Erikssonillakin pelkkää Volvoa, ja Kymen Charterillakin samanlaisia.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nythän sinne tuli Pohjolan Liikenteen vanhoja busseja usiampi, joten tilanne paranee entistäkin enemmän.  Ja kun kalusto koostuu pääosin oikean merkkisistä busseista, on tilanne ihan kelvollinen tällä hetkellä ja syyskauden alkaessa.


Onko Porvoon Liikenne siis ostanut käytettyä kalustoa Pohjolan liikenteeltä? mitä?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> HelB 1108, on nyt Porvoon Liikenne 31. Voi olla joku väliaikanen siirto kun autoa ei maalattu valkoiseksi ja sitten teipattu BT:n logot yms. Vaan väriksi jäi HelBin siniset värit.


Lisään tähän vielä: 1107 (= BT 30), sekä 1109 (= BT 32) ja 1110 (= BT 33)

Elikkäs, 1107-1110 on saaneet Porvoon Liikenteen logot allensa. 

BT 30, ex 1107
BT 31, ex 1108
BT 32, ex 1109
BT 33, ex 1110

----------


## Eppu

> Lisään tähän vielä: 1107 (= BT 30), sekä 1109 (= BT 32) ja 1110 (= BT 33)
> 
> Elikkäs, 1107-1110 on saaneet Porvoon Liikenteen logot allensa. 
> 
> BT 30, ex 1107
> BT 31, ex 1108
> BT 32, ex 1109
> BT 33, ex 1110


Onkohan Helbillä kaikille scaloille enää hommia muutenkaan? Tämä ihan sitäkin silmällä pitäen, että Ouluunkin tarvitaan kalustoa, ja ensisijaisesti apupyörillä varustettua sellaista... Että jos näistä 2010...2011 -sarjoista poistetaan ja siirretään muualle tienaamaan.

----------


## VHi

> Onko Porvoon Liikenne siis ostanut käytettyä kalustoa Pohjolan liikenteeltä? mitä?


Tuolta ne Bussidatasta hyvin löytyy:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...t?usp=drivesdk

----------


## LimoSWN

> Vuodesta toiseen Porvoo jatkaa Suomen ykkösenä vanhojen bussien loppusijoituspaikkana, kunnes romiksella on tilaa.


Haittaako se? - Luulin, että Pielavesi olis KA-konsernin loppusijoituspaikka ennen Paimelaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ketju ei ehkä sopivin, mutta HSL-värinen Volvo 8900 järjestysnumerolla 799 tuli tiellä 3 vastaan Hämeenlinnassa kaupungin kohdalla, hieman kauppakeskus Goodmanista Tampereelle päin. Itse olin siirtymässä moottoritieltä Eureninkadulle, joten en pystynyt katsomaan tuon enempää mitään yksityiskohtia. Ajankohta oli siis 8.8.2022 hieman ennen klo 15.

----------


## Miska

> Ketju ei ehkä sopivin, mutta HSL-värinen Volvo 8900 järjestysnumerolla 799 tuli tiellä 3 vastaan Hämeenlinnassa kaupungin kohdalla, hieman kauppakeskus Goodmanista Tampereelle päin. Itse olin siirtymässä moottoritieltä Eureninkadulle, joten en pystynyt katsomaan tuon enempää mitään yksityiskohtia. Ajankohta oli siis 8.8.2022 hieman ennen klo 15.


Kenties Nobina 799 eli vuoden 2012 B7RLE-alustainen yksilö. Muilla liikennöitsijöillä ei taida tuolla numerolla HSL-väristä Volvoa olla. Nobinalle tulee nyt runsaasti uusia sähköbusseja, joten liikenteeseen tuskin on tarvetta jättää juurikaan EEV-päästötason kalustoa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko nyt Nobinan kaikkien muiden kuin Euro6-päästöisten bussien ajot nyt vihdoinkin ajettu?

----------


## Miska

> Onko nyt Nobinan kaikkien muiden kuin Euro6-päästöisten bussien ajot nyt vihdoinkin ajettu?


Ei välttämättä. Voihan Nobina myydä pois niitä Euro 6:iakin ja jättää ajoon vanhempaa kalustoa, kun niilläkin kuitenkin voi vielä monia linjoja ajaa. Kalustoa voi toki myös siirtää konsernin sisällä vaikka Ruotsiin.

----------


## Noksu

Bussin ikkunasta tuli havaittua, että Klovin varikon laidalla on runsaasti Nobinan autoja, joista on poistettu logot ja kylkinumerot. En ehtinyt tunnismaan yksilöitä, mutta joukossa on ainakin VDL Citeoita, Volvo 8900LE:ita ja Scania Citywide LE Suburbaneita.

----------


## Attev

Nobinalta on poistettuna ja logot irroitettuna ainakin autot 806, 809, 867, 900, 901, 902, 908, 938-941, 1062-1064, 1102, 1119-1121, 1125, 1126, 1141, 1142, 1181-1184.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nobinalta on poistettuna ja logot irroitettuna ainakin autot, 1062-1064, 1102, 1119-1121, 1125, 1126, 1141, 1142, 1181-1184.


Onko näillä matka Nobinan sisällä esim Ruotsiin tai Norjaan?

----------


## Ivecomies

Tuliko niitä teli-Bydejä nyt Nobinalle tosiaankin niin paljon että ne pystyy jopa korvaamaan jopa vain 3-vuotiaita Euro6-telejä?

----------


## aki

> Tuliko niitä teli-Bydejä nyt Nobinalle tosiaankin niin paljon että ne pystyy jopa korvaamaan jopa vain 3-vuotiaita Euro6-telejä?


Uusia teli-bydejä tuli 28 kpl. Autojen 1062-1064, 1102, 1119-1121, 1125, 1126, 1141, 1142, 1181-1184 lisäksi kesän aikana on todennäköisesti poistuneet loput 8500LE-telit, eli 766, 768, 772-774, 777, 781 ja varmaan myös 8900LE-telit 810-820. Näistä tulee 33 autoa. 
Nobinalta siirtyi Helbille linjat 311, 574  ja linja 332 lakkautettiin. Näistäkin varmaan sai muutaman telin säästettyä

----------


## LimoSWN

> Nobinalta on poistettuna ja logot irroitettuna ainakin autot 806, 809, 867, 900, 901, 902, 908, 938-941, 1062-1064, 1102, 1119-1121, 1125, 1126, 1141, 1142, 1181-1184.


Vastaavasti tässä autot jossa turvavyöt.
1062-1064, 1119-1121, 1125, 1126, 1141, 1142 ja 1181-1184.

----------


## Miska

> Tuliko niitä teli-Bydejä nyt Nobinalle tosiaankin niin paljon että ne pystyy jopa korvaamaan jopa vain 3-vuotiaita Euro6-telejä?


HSL:n koronasäästöt ovat nipistäneet yksittäisiä autoja vähän joka kohteesta. Noita teli-Subeja on jäänyt yli mm. Länsiväylän A-linjoilta, 71/78:lta ja 510:ltä. Jotain varmasti jäi yli myös päättyneistä sopimuksista kuten kohteesta 194 (linjat 311, 412, 572 ja 574).

----------


## bussitietäjä

Jokin Nobinan entinen kokovalkoinen 4x2 8500LE ajelee lentoparkin kuljetuksia.

----------


## aki

> Jokin Nobinan entinen kokovalkoinen 4x2 8500LE ajelee lentoparkin kuljetuksia.


Olisiko ex-NF 761 josta on tässäkin ketjussa aiempia viestejä kesäkuun lopulta.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Olisiko ex-NF 761 josta on tässäkin ketjussa aiempia viestejä kesäkuun lopulta.


Rekkaria en ehtinyt nähdä kun ajeli hieman edellä.

----------


## Noksu

Tänään Klovissa oli riisuttuna myös autot 796, 895, 897 ja 904.

----------


## bussitietäjä

HelB #627 on ollut ajossa viimeksi 2.2.2022 eiköhän tämä ainakin ole poistettu
HelB #701 on ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.5.2022 onko tämä poistettu?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HelB #627 on ollut ajossa viimeksi 2.2.2022 eiköhän tämä ainakin ole poistettu
> HelB #701 on ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.5.2022 onko tämä poistettu?


#701:n näin 29.7. Ojangossa muiden epäkunnossa olevien bussien kanssa samalla alueella. En tiedä mitä sen jälkeen on tapahtunut.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> HelB #627 on ollut ajossa viimeksi 2.2.2022 eiköhän tämä ainakin ole poistettu
> HelB #701 on ollut ajossa viimeksi 19.5.2022 onko tämä poistettu?


HelB 627 ainakin seisoo Ruskeasuon varikon korjaamon pihassa. Itse näin sen tänään siellä. En tosin tiedä kauanko siellä on seissyt ja onko menossa korjaukseen.

----------


## aki

Mikähän on seuraavien autojen tilanne?

Auto/viimeksi linjalla(tutka)
NF 858 / 11.8
NF 917 / 12.8
NF 930 / 14.8
NF 947 / 3.6
NF 957 / 13.7
NF 963 / 28.6
NF 977 / 14.7
NF 981 / 3.8

----------


## Miska

> Mikähän on seuraavien autojen tilanne?
> 
> Auto/viimeksi linjalla(tutka)
> 
> NF 957 / 13.7
> NF 963 / 28.6
> NF 977 / 14.7
> NF 981 / 3.8


Mersuja on tarjottu kohteen 271 liikenteeseen ensi vuoden alusta lähtien, joten voi olla, että niitä on syksyn ajan seisomassa odottamassa tulevaa käyttöä. Voivat toki vaan olla myös rikki.

----------


## bussireitti

> HelB 627 ainakin seisoo Ruskeasuon varikon korjaamon pihassa. Itse näin sen tänään siellä. En tosin tiedä kauanko siellä on seissyt ja onko menossa korjaukseen.


Se on seissyt aika kauan, oisko heinäkuun alusta kun näin sen ekan kerran ruhan korjaamon pihassa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Mersuja on tarjottu kohteen 271 liikenteeseen ensi vuoden alusta lähtien, joten voi olla, että niitä on syksyn ajan seisomassa odottamassa tulevaa käyttöä. Voivat toki vaan olla myös rikki.


Ainakin 917 ajettu Siuntioon yhdessä useamman 8900 kanssa. Voi olla että, tulevat sitten linjalle, kun aika on.

----------


## Karosa

Nobinat 1119, 1125, 1126 on maalattu SL:n punaiseen väriin. Matka jatkuu ainakin noilla nähtävästi Ruotsiin, saattaa olla lisääkin menossa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onko näillä matka Nobinan sisällä esim Ruotsiin tai Norjaan?


Instagramissa Busland Oy julkaisi kuvan jossa Nobina Finland #1119, #1126, #1125, punaiseksi maalattuna. Tekstissä mainittu maa Sweden. Että ruotsiin menivät.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Instagramissa Busland Oy julkaisi kuvan jossa Nobina Finland #1119, #1126, #1125, punaiseksi maalattuna. Tekstissä mainittu maa Sweden. Että ruotsiin menivät.


Onko tämä vasta toinen kerta Nobinan historiassa kun siirretään Ruotsiin kalustoa?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onko tämä vasta toinen kerta Nobinan historiassa kun siirretään Ruotsiin kalustoa?


Aikaisemmin vain OXI-Volvoja mennyt Suomesta. sitä aikaisemmin tänne on tuotu kalustoa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Aikaisemmin vain OXI-Volvoja mennyt Suomesta. sitä aikaisemmin tänne on tuotu kalustoa.


Sen juuri tiedän että 2kpl nyt jo purettuja OXI Volvoja lähti mutta näin päin että Suomesta lähtee ei tule mieleen kuin Tanskaan VDL:ät ja Ruotsiin lähteneet 8700LE:t ja Suburbanit

----------


## antsa

Käsittääkseni 1062, 1063 ja 1064 Citywidet menee tai meni jo Ruotsiin ?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Käsittääkseni 1062, 1063 ja 1064 Citywidet menee tai meni jo Ruotsiin ?


Ite ymmärsin että Nobinalta lähti kaikki Citywidet Ruotsiin, myös sarja 923-927. Eli Scania Citywiden aika HSL-alueella on nyt ohi, ainakin toistaiseksi kunnes uuden sukupolven Citywidejä tulee.

----------


## bussireitti

> Ite ymmärsin että Nobinalta lähti kaikki Citywidet Ruotsiin, myös sarja 923-927. Eli Scania Citywiden aika HSL-alueella on nyt ohi, ainakin toistaiseksi kunnes uuden sukupolven Citywidejä tulee.


923-927 ei ole lähtenyt mihinkään, vakiintuivat linjoille 71 ja 78 talviliikenteen alettua.

----------


## Ivecomies

Montako Volvoa Nobinalla on nyt jäljellä? se on vain selvä juttu että Nobina ei sovi enää työpaikaksi Volvoista tykkäävälle kuljettajalle toisin kuin vaikka vielä 4 vuotta sitten.  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:27 ----------




> 923-927 ei ole lähtenyt mihinkään, vakiintuivat linjoille 71 ja 78 talviliikenteen alettua.


Aijaa, okei (liian lyhyt viesti).

----------


## LimoSWN

> Sen juuri tiedän että 2kpl nyt jo purettuja OXI Volvoja lähti mutta näin päin että Suomesta lähtee ei tule mieleen kuin Tanskaan VDL:ät ja Ruotsiin lähteneet 8700LE:t ja Suburbanit


Ainiin peehana, Linjebuss aikaan ne pari tänne uitettua Säffle system2000 mitkä vietiin takaisin Tanskaan, ja palvelivat siellä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sen juuri tiedän että 2kpl nyt jo purettuja OXI Volvoja lähti mutta näin päin että Suomesta lähtee ei tule mieleen kuin Tanskaan VDL:ät ja Ruotsiin lähteneet 8700LE:t ja Suburbanit


5 kpl meni OXI-Volvoja Tukholman seudulle.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> 5 kpl meni OXI-Volvoja Tukholman seudulle.


Muistatko rekisteri tunnuksia? Muistan itse että vain 2kpl meni.

----------


## kalle.

> Muistatko rekisteri tunnuksia? Muistan itse että vain 2kpl meni.


En rekistereitä muista mutta numerot oli 455, 459, 466, 467 ja 468. Nobina Sverigen numerointi näihin oli 3016-3020

----------


## VHi

> En rekistereitä muista mutta numerot oli 455, 459, 466, 467 ja 468. Nobina Sverigen numerointi näihin oli 3016-3020


Bussidatan kalustolistasta löytyy tarkat tiedot.

----------


## karvinen

> Muistatko rekisteri tunnuksia? Muistan itse että vain 2kpl meni.


Tuosta näet mitkä olivat kyseiset OXI kilpiset mitkä menivät Ruotsiin.
http://phototrans.eu/2415,10282,14496,0.html

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ainiin peehana, Linjebuss aikaan ne pari tänne uitettua Säffle system2000 mitkä vietiin takaisin Tanskaan, ja palvelivat siellä.


Tutkin kuukankon sivuja ja näköjään vuonna 2005 on siirretty 2kpl vuoden 2000 teli Ikaruksia Norjaan.
Näistä tuskin Norjasta kuvia on?

----------


## killerpop

> Tutkin kuukankon sivuja ja näköjään vuonna 2005 on siirretty 2kpl vuoden 2000 teli Ikaruksia Norjaan.
> Näistä tuskin Norjasta kuvia on?


Toisesta ainaki, https://www.nrk.no/osloogviken/skole...lden-1.6395075

----------


## Ivecomies

Montako Volvoa Nobinalla on nyt jäljellä?

----------


## VHi

> Montako Volvoa Nobinalla on nyt jäljellä?


Bussidatan listasta laskettuna 554 autosta Volvoja on 42 kpl, joista uusimmat 2012 ja vanhimmat 2010.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Bussidatan listasta laskettuna 554 autosta Volvoja on 42 kpl, joista uusimmat 2012 ja vanhimmat 2010.


2010? siis 8500LE:itä, ihanko totta? mielenkiintoista kumminkin jos Nobina onkin poistanut kaikki 2012 uudemmat Volvot (joista suurin osa Euro6), jota ei olisi millään voinut kuvitella, ja ajoon onkin jäänyt vanhoja, 10-vuotiaita EEV-Volvoja.  :Laughing:

----------


## VHi

> 2010? siis 8500LE:itä, ihanko totta? mielenkiintoista kumminkin jos Nobina onkin poistanut kaikki 2012 uudemmat Volvot (joista suurin osa Euro6), jota ei olisi millään voinut kuvitella, ja ajoon onkin jäänyt vanhoja, 10-vuotiaita EEV-Volvoja.


Kävi laskuvirhe, kun jäi yksi sarake ottamatta excelissä mukaan. Volvoja siis Bussidatan mukaan 68 kpl, vm. 2010 - 2015. Tiedot hieman eriävät Kuukankorven listoihin nähden (58 kpl). Molempien listojen mukaan 8500-Volvoja edelleen liikenteessä kyllä.

Yhtä kaikki, nämä tiedot olisit voinut katsoa itsekin, ja jos huomaat, että jossain on virheitä, niin kannattaa ilmoittaa kalustolistan ylläpitäjälle.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Kävi laskuvirhe, kun jäi yksi sarake ottamatta excelissä mukaan. Volvoja siis Bussidatan mukaan 68 kpl, vm. 2010 - 2015. Tiedot hieman eriävät Kuukankorven listoihin nähden (58 kpl). Molempien listojen mukaan 8500-Volvoja edelleen liikenteessä kyllä.
> 
> Yhtä kaikki, nämä tiedot olisit voinut katsoa itsekin, ja jos huomaat, että jossain on virheitä, niin kannattaa ilmoittaa kalustolistan ylläpitäjälle.


Tohon 68:aan en kyllä millään jaksa uskoa, varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon Nobinan kaikki kalustotarpeet jne. Mielummin luotan tohon Kuukankorven tietoon että niitä olisi edelleen 58 kpl (kun hänen mukaanhan Volvoja on myös poistunut tänä vuonna, kuten varmaan kaikki osasivat olettaa), mut en usko että noita 8500LE:itä on enää kauan ajossa, enkä myöskään yllättyis jos poistoon on menossa lisääkin 8900LE:itä. Osa Nobinan kuljettajista ovat vain huhuilleet että Volvo-aika saattaa olla pian kokonaan ohi heidän firmassaan.

----------


## aki

> Tohon 68:aan en kyllä millään jaksa uskoa, varsinkin kun ottaa huomioon Nobinan kaikki kalustotarpeet jne. Mielummin luotan tohon Kuukankorven tietoon että niitä olisi edelleen 58 kpl (kun hänen mukaanhan Volvoja on myös poistunut tänä vuonna, kuten varmaan kaikki osasivat olettaa), mut en usko että noita 8500LE:itä on enää kauan ajossa, enkä myöskään yllättyis jos poistoon on menossa lisääkin 8900LE:itä. Osa Nobinan kuljettajista ovat vain huhuilleet että Volvo-aika saattaa olla pian kokonaan ohi heidän firmassaan.


Vaikka niitä vanhempia volvoja vielä kalustolistoilla olisikin, ei se kuitenkaan tarkoita että ne enää olisivat liikenteessä, tai välttämättä enää palaisivat liikenteeseen. 
Autoista 749,751-753,756,762,766,768,772-774,777,779,781,797-805,807,808,810-820 ainoastaan autot 752 ja 802 ovat olleet liikenteessä syysliikenteen alettua. 752(23.8) ja 802(22.8)
Voi tietysti olla, että esimerkiksi osa 800-sarjan volvoista palaa uudelleen liikenteeseen, kun nobina aloittaa linjojen 52,53,56 ja 57 liikennöinnin vuodenvaihteessa.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Vaikka niitä vanhempia volvoja vielä kalustolistoilla olisikin, ei se kuitenkaan tarkoita että ne enää olisivat liikenteessä, tai välttämättä enää palaisivat liikenteeseen. 
> Autoista 749,751-753,756,762,766,768,772-774,777,779,781,797-805,807,808,810-820 ainoastaan autot 752 ja 802 ovat olleet liikenteessä syysliikenteen alettua. .


774, 800, 801, 819 on tänäänkin liikkunut. Ei vain hsl-ajossa, tai muuten kaupallisessa liikenteessä.

----------


## ipeniemela

Se yksi VTT:n käytössä liikennöistijöille lainattavana sijaisautona ollut HSL-värinen teli Volvo 8700LE / B12BLE seisoo Otaniemessä VTT:n pihassa ilman HSL-laitteita, myös VTT:n tunnukset ja kylkinumero poistettu.

----------


## karvinen

> Vastaavasti tässä autot jossa turvavyöt.
> 1062-1064, 1119-1121, 1125, 1126, 1141, 1142 ja 1181-1184.


Kaikki nämä Scaniat menivät/menevät Ruotsiin mitkä poistettiin Nobinalta tänä vuonna

----------


## Makke93

> Vaikka niitä vanhempia volvoja vielä kalustolistoilla olisikin, ei se kuitenkaan tarkoita että ne enää olisivat liikenteessä, tai välttämättä enää palaisivat liikenteeseen. 
> Autoista 749,751-753,756,762,766,768,772-774,777,779,781,797-805,807,808,810-820 ainoastaan autot 752 ja 802 ovat olleet liikenteessä syysliikenteen alettua. 752(23.8) ja 802(22.8)
> Voi tietysti olla, että esimerkiksi osa 800-sarjan volvoista palaa uudelleen liikenteeseen, kun nobina aloittaa linjojen 52,53,56 ja 57 liikennöinnin vuodenvaihteessa.


Nyt ei ole ollut syyskuun alun jäkeen liikenteessä yksikään nobinan auto alle numeron 910, mikä on kaikkiaan 49 autoa, jotka vielä näkyvät Kuukankorven kuvastossa. Vuodenvaihteessa 52, 53, 56 ja 57:n sopimukseen on kai tulossa 30 sähköbussia lisää eli vain 12:sta dieselbussin ajoja nykyisten lisäksi.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobina #749 ilman LIJ laitteita Volvon pihalla

----------


## bussitietäjä

Hieman pohtimista.
Miksi kuukankon sivuilla esim osassa Nobinoissa lukee "siirrettiin Nobina konsernin sisällä Tanskaan" kun taas jokeri Volvoilla ja sinisillä Scania Suburbaneilla ei lue "siirrettiin konsernin sisällä Ruotsiin"?

----------


## kuukanko

Voi olla, että uusimpien siirtojen osalta päivitän sivuja, kun selviää mihin kaikkialle busseja todella päätyy.

Jo kauan sitten SL-liikenteeseen menneiden entisten Jokeri-Volvojen osalta en tiedä, menivätkö ne konsernin sisäisenä siirtona, vai palauttiko Nobina Finland ne Volvolle leasing-sopimuksen päätyttyä ja Nobina Sverige sitten taas hankki ne Volvolta.

----------


## Attev

PL:t 762, 765, 774 ovat poistettu firman logoista ja LIJ-laitteista

----------


## kuukanko

> Nykyiset omistajat ja haltijat
> 
> Muu haltija21.6.2022
> 
> Aerobus Oy, 1490520-6
> 
> Tikkurilantie 151, 01530 VANTAA


Kauaa ex-Nobina 761 ei siellä kerennyt olla, koska nyt se on Virossa romutettavana. Truckparts Eestin myynti-ilmoitus

----------


## aki

Onkohan helb 619-624 ajot nyt päättyneet? Eivät ole enää tällä viikolla olleet linjalla, kun uusia sähköniveliä on tullut runsaasti ajoon linjalle 570.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onkohan helb 619-624 ajot nyt päättyneet? Eivät ole enää tällä viikolla olleet linjalla, kun uusia sähköniveliä on tullut runsaasti ajoon linjalle 570.


Minäkin noteerasin (datan puolelta), että siellä ei näy viime sunnuntaista (16.10.) alkaen enää 600-sarjan kaluston lähtöjä. Itse asiassa liikennöintivuorokautena 16.10. klo 04:00 alkaen 700-sarjan kalustoakaan ei liikkunut 570:llä (tiedo avoimesta datasta). Maanantaiaamuna 17.10. saman lähteen mukaan liikenteeseen tuli muutama 700-sarjalainenkin reilun vuorokauden tauon jälkeen.

Mutta noihin poistoihin, 600-sarjan autot ovat periaatteessa yli-ikäisiä, kynnys niillä jatkamiseen voi olla jonkin verran korkealla.  Toisaalta liikennöitsijä voi haluta säästää vähäksi aikaa jonkinlaista reserviä, jos nivelien kohdalle sattuu jotain odottamatonta laajemmassakin mittakaavassa. Tietenkin toivomme kaiken sujuvan hyvin.

----------


## Makke93

HSL:llä sais taas olla vähän pelisilmää ja pyytää jommankumman OXI-volvon säilyttämistä tallessa vuodeksi, jotta sillä voidaan ajaa bussi-Jokerin viimeinen lähtö ennen kuin ratikka aloittaa.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> HSL:llä sais taas olla vähän pelisilmää ja pyytää jommankumman OXI-volvon säilyttämistä tallessa vuodeksi, jotta sillä voidaan ajaa bussi-Jokerin viimeinen lähtö ennen kuin ratikka aloittaa.


Melkein pitäisi soittaa HelBille ja kysyä paljollako myyvät OXI Volvon, tuskin paljoa pyytävät kun ei niillä mitään missään enää oikeastaan tee.

----------


## kalle.

> Melkein pitäisi soittaa HelBille ja kysyä paljollako myyvät OXI Volvon, tuskin paljoa pyytävät kun ei niillä mitään missään enää oikeastaan tee.


Jos OXI:n haluat, niin ei tarvitse edes soittaa mihinkään. Kunhan jättää voittavan tarjouksen.  
https://kiertonet.fi/myyjat/tkl-tamp...upunkiliikenne

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Jos OXI:n haluat, niin ei tarvitse edes soittaa mihinkään. Kunhan jättää voittavan tarjouksen.  
> https://kiertonet.fi/myyjat/tkl-tamp...upunkiliikenne


Jos noin halvalla kerran saa nii miksi D kortin omaavat eivät noita osta säilöön?

----------


## nickr

> Jos noin halvalla kerran saa nii miksi D kortin omaavat eivät noita osta säilöön?


Hinta ei varmasti ole noin alhainen huutokaupan päättyessä 17 vuorokauden kuluttua. Mutta olisihan se kiva jos joku OXI tai L94UB Scala päätyisi vaikka museoitavaksi.

----------


## eemeli113

> Jos noin halvalla kerran saa nii miksi D kortin omaavat eivät noita osta säilöön?


Harvalla taitaa kuitenkaan olla kotona sellaista tilaa, johon tuollaisen auton saisi mahtumaan, eikä rahaa maksaa vuokratiloista. Kaluston ylläpito vaatii myös muuta, kuten polttoainetta ja huoltamista. Moni kortillinen ja kortiton harrastaja on miettinyt eri linja-autojen säästämistä, mutta vain harvoilla on mahdollisuus siihen.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Onkohan helb 619-624 ajot nyt päättyneet? Eivät ole enää tällä viikolla olleet linjalla, kun uusia sähköniveliä on tullut runsaasti ajoon linjalle 570.


Jos kuulin oikein tänään aikasemmin töissä ollessani, niin ex Manse Scaloista on alettu purkaamaan LIJ-laitteita pois.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tuli muuten mieleen että mitä erityistä noissa Nobinan/Concordian aikoinaan 550:lle hankkimissa Volvoissa on että niitä kutsutaan täällä rekisterikilvestä tulevalla nimellä "OXI-Volvo" ja että ne olisivat jotenkin parempia tai ikäänkuin persoonallisempia kuin muut telimalliset Volvo 8700LE:t? omasta mielestä ne ovat ihan samaa tavaraa kuin mikä tahansa saman ikäinen Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-korilla enkä näe niissä mitään erityistä verrattuna vaikka Helbin puoli vuotta myöhemmin hankkimiin autoihin 701-706. Ihan vain uteliaisuudesta kysyn.  :Smile:

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Tuli muuten mieleen että mitä erityistä noissa Nobinan/Concordian aikoinaan 550:lle hankkimissa Volvoissa on että niitä kutsutaan täällä rekisterikilvestä tulevalla nimellä "OXI-Volvo" ja että ne olisivat jotenkin parempia tai ikäänkuin persoonallisempia kuin muut telimalliset Volvo 8700LE:t? omasta mielestä ne ovat ihan samaa tavaraa kuin mikä tahansa saman ikäinen Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-korilla enkä näe niissä mitään erityistä verrattuna vaikka Helbin puoli vuotta myöhemmin hankkimiin autoihin 701-706. Ihan vain uteliaisuudesta kysyn.


ZF ainakin kuullostaa paljon paremmalta verrattuna muihin 8700LE:isiin, mutta kaikista paras ZF oli NF #619.

----------


## EVhki

> Tuli muuten mieleen että mitä erityistä noissa Nobinan/Concordian aikoinaan 550:lle hankkimissa Volvoissa on että niitä kutsutaan täällä rekisterikilvestä tulevalla nimellä "OXI-Volvo" ja että ne olisivat jotenkin parempia tai ikäänkuin persoonallisempia kuin muut telimalliset Volvo 8700LE:t? omasta mielestä ne ovat ihan samaa tavaraa kuin mikä tahansa saman ikäinen Volvo B12BLE 8700LE-korilla enkä näe niissä mitään erityistä verrattuna vaikka Helbin puoli vuotta myöhemmin hankkimiin autoihin 701-706. Ihan vain uteliaisuudesta kysyn.


Varmaksi en sano, mutta muistaakseni niissä oli matkustamon kattorakenteet erilaiset kuin monissa muissa 8700:ssa. En tiedä, oliko muita vastaavia busseja täällä liikenteessä tai sitä, oliko noissa busseissa muutakin eroa.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1202 on lopullisesti nyt poistettu. Mm. LIJ laitteet purettu sekä etulinjakilpi. 701 on myös poistettu.

----------


## Eppu

> Varmaksi en sano, mutta muistaakseni niissä oli matkustamon kattorakenteet erilaiset kuin monissa muissa 8700:ssa. En tiedä, oliko muita vastaavia busseja täällä liikenteessä tai sitä, oliko noissa busseissa muutakin eroa.


Kyllä, kattokanavat olivat näissä jokeri-volvoissa vielä vanhaa mallia. Muutos tapahtui juurikin 2006...2007. Uudemmanmalliset ovat sitten tätä tuttua hieman pienempää ja katon linjausta myötäilevämpää mallia, joka mahdollistaa paremmin sen ettei kolauta päätään mihinkään istuessa ikkunapaikalle. 

Tässä uudemmanmallisessakin on sellainen pieni ero, jonka huomasin kauan sitten. Esim. TKL:n vuoden 2008 sarjalaisissa on kattokanavat kiinnitetty erilaisilla pulteilla, mistä johtuen levyt pysyvät kiinni aivan eri tavalla kuin seuraavan vuoden sarjassa. Ilmeisesti pulttien mallista oli tuossa välissä alettu säästämään tai jotain, koska tuon vuoden malleissa levyt alkoivat repsottaa jo muutaman vuoden jälkeen. Toki siihen aikaan autot jyräsivät kivipäällysteistä Hämeenkatua useita kertoja päivässä. HSL-alueen busseista en tiedä onko näissä ilmennyt samaa ongelmaa.

Näissä entisissä jokeriautoissa, mutta myös muutamissa entisissä Veolian/Connexin teli 8700:ssa nämä vanhanmalliset kattokanavat pysyivät juuri ja juuri kiinni katossa käyttöiän loppuun asti. Muista tapauksen erään kuljettajavaihdon yhteydessä muutama vuosi sitten poistetussa Paunun #159:ssä, kun vuoroon tuleva kuljettaja kutsui autoa museobussiksi. Tuo taisikin olla ainakin minulla viimeinen matka kyseisellä bussilla.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 703 ja 739 on poistettu - molemmista riisuttu LIJ-laitteet pois. 

Sama homma autot 908 & 909 - nämä kuulema siirtyvät Porvooseen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sama homma (LIJ poistettu) autot 908 & 909 - nämä kuulema siirtyvät Porvooseen.


Nopeasti nämä käänteet tulevat, vielä maanantaina iltapäivällä 909 pääsi Korsossa kuvaan HSL-linjalla 587.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Nopeasti nämä käänteet tulevat, vielä maanantaina iltapäivällä 909 pääsi Korsossa kuvaan HSL-linjalla 587.


Joo ite ihmettelin että mitä ihmettä, laitteet purettu pois.

----------


## Tuomas

Nopeasti nämä asiat tosiaan käyvät. HelBin 908 havaittiin Porvoon liikenteen autotallissa 26.10. noin kello 16.35, rahastuslaitteet riisuttuna. Siinä mielessä vähän yllätti, kun samana aamuna se oli ollut vielä 721:llä (Bussitutkan mukaan viimeiseksi lähdöksi jäi 6.45 Hakaniemestä).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:57 ----------




> Hieman offtopic, mut kysynpä ihan huvikseen että koska palaat Porvoosta takaisin Helbille Ojankoon?


<OT> Sellaisia suuria linjoja on maalailtu, että komennus saattaa jatkua vuodenvaihteeseen tai jopa keväälle asti, jos niin haluan. Käytännössä edetään kahden viikon työvuorolista kerrallaan. Tällä hetkellä  menossa olevan listan arkipäivät ajan Ojangossa (pois lukien kaksi koulutuspäivää) ja viikonloput olen Ojangossa. </OT>

----------


## Ivecomies

Mitkähän ovat Helbin vanhimmat bussit sit kun kaikki sähköVolvot ovat päässeet ajoon? ite toivoisin että se 12-metrinen, pehmeäpenkkinen Scala jäisi ajoon. Se on ehkä HSL-alueen eniten persoonallinen Scala, jolla matkustaminen on todellakin nautinto.  :Wink:

----------


## Makke93

> Mitkähän ovat Helbin vanhimmat bussit sit kun kaikki sähköVolvot ovat päässeet ajoon? ite toivoisin että se 12-metrinen, pehmeäpenkkinen Scala jäisi ajoon. Se on ehkä HSL-alueen eniten persoonallinen Scala, jolla matkustaminen on todellakin nautinto.


Laskin viime viikolla, että jos HelB poistaa vanhaa kalustoa ikäjärjestyksessä saman verran kun on uutta vielä tulematta liikenteeseen, niin viime aikoina liikenteessä ollutta pätkäkalustoa poistuisi 929:iin asti. Siinä on välissä tosin telit 722-724 ja 905-907, joista ensimmäiset on jo yli-ikäisiä, mutta silti aktiivikäytössä, niin en tiedä ovatko ne vain hoitamassa pienemmän kaluston hommia vai millä ne korvataan, kun uusia teleähän ei tiettävästi ole tulossa.

----------


## Miska

> Siinä on välissä tosin telit 722-724 ja 905-907, joista ensimmäiset on jo yli-ikäisiä, mutta silti aktiivikäytössä, niin en tiedä ovatko ne vain hoitamassa pienemmän kaluston hommia vai millä ne korvataan, kun uusia teleähän ei tiettävästi ole tulossa.


Ei 722 - 724 vielä ole yli-ikäisiä, 16 vuotta tulee täyteen vasta ensi kesänä. 570:ltä jäänee jokunen uudempikin runkolinjabussi ylimääräiseksi. Esimerkiksi ylimääräisiä 13-sarjan runkolinja-Scaloja saatetaan maalata siniseksi, jolloin niiden tieltä voi poistaa vanhimmasta päästä teliautojakin.

----------


## Makke93

> Ei 722 - 724 vielä ole yli-ikäisiä, 16 vuotta tulee täyteen vasta ensi kesänä. 570:ltä jäänee jokunen uudempikin runkolinjabussi ylimääräiseksi. Esimerkiksi ylimääräisiä 13-sarjan runkolinja-Scaloja saatetaan maalata siniseksi, jolloin niiden tieltä voi poistaa vanhimmasta päästä teliautojakin.


Hups, juu niinhän se olikin. Vedin mutkat suoriksi vanhasta muistista, että 600-sarjalaiset olivat yli-ikäisiä jo viime vuonna niiden tullessa väliaikaiseen sopimukseen.

Helb:n hankinnoista ensi vuonna ei tiedetä vielä, jos tulisi uutena tai maakunnista telejä. Runkoscalojen maalaus kuitenkin käynnistyy lähivuosina ja muunkin oranssin kaliston, kun HelB:llä on teleillä ajettavia runkolinjoja enää 400 sekä 600 ja oransseja telejä on ilman 600 ja 700-sarjalaisiakin 83kpl.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ei 722 - 724 vielä ole yli-ikäisiä, 16 vuotta tulee täyteen vasta ensi kesänä. 570:ltä jäänee jokunen uudempikin runkolinjabussi ylimääräiseksi. Esimerkiksi ylimääräisiä 13-sarjan runkolinja-Scaloja saatetaan maalata siniseksi, jolloin niiden tieltä voi poistaa vanhimmasta päästä teliautojakin.


Oranssista -13 vuoden scaloista oli tarkoitus maalata 1305- alkaen pari kappaletta linjalle 39. Kaikki tietää miten 550-vessavaunun rakentaminen lisäsi ajoaikaa, ja tarvittiin jopa lisää kalustoa linjalle. Eipä niitä sitten maalattukkaan. Katsotaan miten käy myöhemmin.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 821:stä riisuttu LIJ-laitteet pois. Luulisin että tätäkin autoa odottaa siirto Porvooseen, kuten Scaloja numeroltaan 908 ja 909.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:40 ----------




> Ei 722 - 724 vielä ole yli-ikäisiä, 16 vuotta tulee täyteen vasta ensi kesänä. 570:ltä jäänee jokunen uudempikin runkolinjabussi ylimääräiseksi. Esimerkiksi ylimääräisiä 13-sarjan runkolinja-Scaloja saatetaan maalata siniseksi, jolloin niiden tieltä voi poistaa vanhimmasta päästä teliautojakin.


722-724 Volvoista sen verran, taitaa olla 724:n ajot ajettu. Meinaan siinä hajosi nivel akseli (ns. Kardaani) ja vissiin myös vaihteisto. Kohta melkeen jo kuukauden ollut poia ajosta.

----------


## Tuomas

Porvoon liikenteen talliin on nyt siirretty myös HelBin 910 ja 911. (Havainto omin silmin juuri äsken.)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:12 ----------

Lisätään listaan vielä 820.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ivecomies

Täytyy kyllä sanoa että hymybussi sopii oikein hyvin Porvoon Liikenteen väriasuun. Meinaakohan Helb vielä siirtää lisää hymybusseja Porvooseen? ei siinä mitään, porvoolaiset saa ainakin hieman vaihtelua Kabusseille.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1005 siirretty Tampereelle. Autossa on Nysse värit. On nykyinen Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne 89.

----------


## nickr

> Jos noin halvalla kerran saa nii miksi D kortin omaavat eivät noita osta säilöön?





> Hinta ei varmasti ole noin alhainen huutokaupan päättyessä 17 vuorokauden kuluttua. Mutta olisihan se kiva jos joku OXI tai L94UB Scala päätyisi vaikka museoitavaksi.


Nyt huutokauppa on päättynyt, bussit menivät lopulta hintaan 2700, 3000 ja 3150, kaikki mysteerikäyttäjälle Aves.

----------


## Zambo

> Nyt huutokauppa on päättynyt, bussit menivät lopulta hintaan 2700, 3000 ja 3150, kaikki mysteerikäyttäjälle Aves.


Nämä ovat sitä hintaluokkaa mitä virolaiset romuttamot tarjoaa. Määränpää ja kohtalo lienee Suomenlahden toisella puolen.

----------


## bussitietäjä

TTS Koulutuksen väreissä oleva Citaro tuli vastaan tänään Vantaanlaaksossa,  ulkoa että sisältä vaikutti erittäin paljon Nobinan entiseltä.
Onko tarkempaa tietoa tästä?

----------


## kuukanko

TTS on hankkinut ihan uusia Mersuja. TTS:n uutinen

----------


## bussitietäjä

> TTS on hankkinut ihan uusia Mersuja. TTS:n uutinen


Kyllä siinä diesel Citaron keula oli.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyllä siinä diesel Citaron keula oli.


Ovat hankkineet myös uusia diesel-Citaroita.

----------


## karvinen

Nooh TTS:llä on ilmeisemmin tämä Nobinan 1018 yksilö.
http://phototrans.eu/15,806571,10285.html

----------


## kuukanko

Bussitutkan mukaan Nobina 1018 ajaa parhaillaan 158:aa, mutta voi tietysti olla että kyseisen bussin ajoneuvonumero on ohjelmoitu väärin.

----------


## canis lupus

> Bussitutkan mukaan Nobina 1018 ajaa parhaillaan 158:aa, mutta voi tietysti olla että kyseisen bussin ajoneuvonumero on ohjelmoitu väärin.


Siellä se kulkee ihan. Silmin itse juuri näin

----------


## karvinen

> Siellä se kulkee ihan. Silmin itse juuri näin


Eli ollut ilmeisemmin jossain kohtaa vuokralla TTS:llä

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eli ollut ilmeisemmin jossain kohtaa vuokralla TTS:llä


Sitä en kyllä usko, koska silloin se olisi tuskin maalattu TTS:v väreihin. Enkä keksi mitään syytä miksi joku liikennöitsijä vuokraisi kalustoaan väliaikaisesti jollekin oppilaitokselle, ja ymmärtääkseni opetusbussiksi ei kelpaa bussi ihan sellaisenaan, vaan autoon on silloin asennettava mm. lisäpeilit opetusajoa varten sekä etuoven takana oleva istuin muutettava opettajan paikaksi opetusvarusteineen jne.

----------


## Karosa

> sekä etuoven takana oleva istuin muutettava opettajan paikaksi opetusvarusteineen jne.


Ei ole pakollista muuttaa. Lisäpeilit voi laittaa vaikka imukupeilla.

----------


## vristo

> Nooh TTS:llä on ilmeisemmin tämä Nobinan 1018 yksilö.
> http://phototrans.eu/15,806571,10285.html


Nobinan 1018 on Klovin varikon tämänhetkisiä autoja, joten tämä TTS:n Citaro on jokin muu (minäkin olen nähnyt sen).

----------


## Karosa

HelB #1003, #1004, #1005 ovat kotiutuneet Tampereelle.

Ne ovat järjestyksessään Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne #87, #88 sekä #89.

----------


## Makke93

Eikö HSL:ltä tule sanomista, kun yli-ikäiset vielä kiertää linjalla samalla kuin hieman uudempia siirrellään pois? Bussitutkan mukaan Helb 611 ja 628 ovat tälläkin hetkellä vielä liikenteessä.

----------


## hana

> Eikö HSL:ltä tule sanomista, kun yli-ikäiset vielä kiertää linjalla samalla kuin hieman uudempia siirrellään pois? Bussitutkan mukaan Helb 611 ja 628 ovat tälläkin hetkellä vielä liikenteessä.


Meneekö tuo yli-ikäisyys rekisteröintipäivän mukaan? Muistelen joskus kuulleen että linja-autoilla saisi ajaa sen vuoden loppuun kun ikää tulee 16 vuotta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Meneekö tuo yli-ikäisyys rekisteröintipäivän mukaan?


Tässä lainaus kilpailukierroksen 57 sopimusehdoista:
_Säännöllisessä liikenteessä käytettävän yksittäisen linja-auton ikä ei saa ylittää 16 vuotta. Kun auton ensirekisteröinnistä tulee täyteen 16 vuotta, hyväkuntoinen auto voidaan hyväksyttää tilaajalla käytettäväksi ns. yli-ikäisenä vara-autona, jonka käytölle tilaaja voi asettaa rajoituksia._

----------


## Ivecomies

> Eikö HSL:ltä tule sanomista, kun yli-ikäiset vielä kiertää linjalla samalla kuin hieman uudempia siirrellään pois? Bussitutkan mukaan Helb 611 ja 628 ovat tälläkin hetkellä vielä liikenteessä.


Eiköhän syynä ole kuten jo sanottu se, ettei kaikki uudet Volvot ole edelleenkään saapuneet vaikka monet toki on jo. Uskon että jouluun mennessä kaikki uudet Volvot ovat päässeet tehtäviinsä jolloin Helb pääsee todennäköisesti eroon kaikista 600- ja 700-sarjan autoista sekä varmaan monista 800:sista. Noi 3 Tampereelle siirrettyä autoa ovat taas telejä, ja uskoisin että PirTilillä oli vain tarvetta muutamalle käytetylle telille. En tiedä jääkö ne sinne pysyvästi vai ovatko ne siellä vain väliaikaisesti, mutta ainakin toistaiseksi.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 920 ja 921 poistettu - molemmat siirtyvät Tampereelle. 920 on saanut jo Nysse värit.

----------


## repesorsa

> Kaikki nämä Scaniat menivät/menevät Ruotsiin mitkä poistettiin Nobinalta tänä vuonna


Montako autoa Nobina siirsi Ruotsiin, Buss-snackin mukaan sinne on mennyt myös 4 Volvo 8900:a, yhteensä 21 paikkuria olis siirretty?

----------


## ipeniemela

https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...box=1670415112

Linkin takaa löytyy uutinen, jonka mukaan viisi suomalaista bussia lähti lahjoituksina Ukrainaan. Kuvista päätellen Helbin poistettua kalustoa.

----------


## kuukanko

En erota pimeässä kuvatulta videolta kylkinumeroita tai rekkareita, mutta ulkonäön perusteella ainakin osa on HelB:n 804 - 814 sarjaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> En erota pimeässä kuvatulta videolta kylkinumeroita tai rekkareita, mutta ulkonäön perusteella ainakin osa on HelB:n 804 - 814 sarjaa.


Ainakin kylkinumerot 806, 808 ja 810 bongasin äkkiseltään parista kuvakulmasta.

----------


## Attev

Mukana myös autot 809 sekä 811 :Very Happy:

----------


## Pera

> En erota pimeässä kuvatulta videolta kylkinumeroita tai rekkareita, mutta ulkonäön perusteella ainakin osa on HelB:n 804 - 814 sarjaa.


KA:n facebook sivulla on kuva viidestä volvosta joista vain kolmen numerot näkyy, nämä ovat 808,809 ja 811.

----------


## killerpop

> KA:n facebook sivulla on kuva viidestä volvosta joista vain kolmen numerot näkyy, nämä ovat 808,809 ja 811.


Ja konsernin sivuilla https://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-cont...e-2048x886.jpg joten eiköhän kaikki ole selvillä kun tuo vasemmalla oleva on #810

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ja konsernin sivuilla https://www.koivistonauto.fi/wp-cont...e-2048x886.jpg joten eiköhän kaikki ole selvillä kun tuo vasemmalla oleva on #810


http://jlf.fi/f27/16788-koiviston-au...an/#post247969 Kuvassa, joten sehän se on.

----------


## Ivecomies

Helbiltä poistuu varmaan muutenkin suurin osa 8700LE:istä viimeistään vuodenvaihteessa, joten eiköhän noi 5 Volvoa poistuisi myös ilman Ukrainan sotaa. Mitkähän ovat Helbin vanhimmat ajossa olevat bussit vuodenvaihteen jälkeen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:39 ----------




> https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...box=1670415112
> 
> Linkin takaa löytyy uutinen, jonka mukaan viisi suomalaista bussia lähti lahjoituksina Ukrainaan. Kuvista päätellen Helbin poistettua kalustoa.


Nämä Ukrainan bussilahjoitukset taitaa koskea Suomen lisäksi useita muitakin Euroopan maita (poislukien ehkä Britit ja Irlanti, joissa on vasemmanpuolinen liikenne). Uskoisin että myös Ruotsista ja Norjasta on lähdössä useita käytettyjä busseja Ukrainaan. Ei voi sanoa muuta kuin slava Ukraini!  :Wink:

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Pohjolan Liikenteen kaikki vanhanmalliset Ivecot poistumassa uuteenvuoteen mennessä tai poistettu jo? jos ekana mainittu, niin koska olisi viimeinen päivä päästä vanhanmallisen Ivecon kyytiin HSL-alueella?

----------


## KriZuu

PL 240 on siirtymässä Tampereelle, saanut ylleen Nysse-värityksen.

----------


## nickr

> PL 240 on siirtymässä Tampereelle, saanut ylleen Nysse-värityksen.


No vihdoinkin, täällä onkin ollut PL:llä kalustopulaa. Olinkin ihmetellyt, minkä takia #239 ja #241 siirtyivät, mutta #240 jäi välistä pois.

----------


## Miska

> No vihdoinkin, täällä onkin ollut PL:llä kalustopulaa. Olinkin ihmetellyt, minkä takia #239 ja #241 siirtyivät, mutta #240 jäi välistä pois.


PL:n HSL-liikenteestä vapautuu vuodenvaihteessa n. 80 autoa, kun liikenne vähenee ja samaan aikaan käyttöön tulee 38 uutta autoa. Ensi kesään mennessä PL:n liikenteestä poistunee vielä muutamia kymmeniä autoja lisää, kun Kirkkonummen ja Kotkan VDL-sähköbussit tulevat ajoon.

----------


## Ivecomies

> PL:n HSL-liikenteestä vapautuu vuodenvaihteessa n. 80 autoa, kun liikenne vähenee ja samaan aikaan käyttöön tulee 38 uutta autoa. Ensi kesään mennessä PL:n liikenteestä poistunee vielä muutamia kymmeniä autoja lisää, kun Kirkkonummen ja Kotkan VDL-sähköbussit tulevat ajoon.


Ohoh, aika paljon. Sit se on selvä juttu että delfiinilogolla varustettujen Ivecojen aika HSL-alueella on ohi, ja huomenna on sit viimeinen mahdollisuus päästä sellaisen kyytiin. Sama juttu myös Pohjolan liikenteen Scalojen sekä 8700LE:iden kanssa, jolloin PL jää toistaiseksi täysin Scaniattomaksi kunnes uusia sähkö-Citywidejä hankitaan jonain päivänä (jota toivon tapahtuvan). Noh, tää on toki kaikki ihan ymmärrettävää kun autotarve vähenee eikä vanhoille autoille ole enää tarvetta. Jään myös kaipaamaan Pohjolan liikenteen omaa väriasua valtionkaarineen, joka on sitten huomisen jälkeen historiaa HSL-alueella...  :Tongue:

----------


## Mokka

> PL 240 on siirtymässä Tampereelle, saanut ylleen Nysse-värityksen.


238 siirtymässä myös. Vuodenvaihteen jälkeen siis koko sarja 238-242 Tampereella.

----------


## Eppu

> 238 siirtymässä myös. Vuodenvaihteen jälkeen siis koko sarja 238-242 Tampereella.


Jotenkin tämä oli arvattavissa. Ensi vuoden puolella sitten ei kaiketi tarvitse enää kaupungin lainakärryjä käyttää vitosella ja kympillä.

----------


## LimoSWN

> PL:n HSL-liikenteestä vapautuu vuodenvaihteessa n. 80 autoa, kun liikenne vähenee ja samaan aikaan käyttöön tulee 38 uutta autoa. Ensi kesään mennessä PL:n liikenteestä poistunee vielä muutamia kymmeniä autoja lisää, kun Kirkkonummen ja Kotkan VDL-sähköbussit tulevat ajoon.


Niistähän riittää reilusti sitten 13.02.2023. Alkaviin 211U,ja 211E korvauksiin.(Leppävaara - Kirkkonummi, ja Leppävaara- Kauklahti)

----------


## Ivecomies

> Niistähän riittää reilusti sitten 13.02.2023. Alkaviin 211U,ja 211E korvauksiin.(Leppävaara - Kirkkonummi, ja Leppävaara- Kauklahti)


Nyt taidat kyllä puhua hieman omias kun en löytänyt HSL:n sivuilta mitään tietoa tai uutisotsikkoa kyseisistä linjoista. Googletin myös noilla linjoilla mainitsemasi päivämäärän sekä HSL:n kera, mut en löytänyt edelleenkään mitään tietoa saati junan korvauslinjojen syytä. Olisin voinut uskoa jos olisin löytänyt tietoa HSL:n sivuilta, mutta kun ei löytynyt, taidat kyllä puhua omias...  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:

----------


## Minä vain

> Nyt taidat kyllä puhua hieman omias kun en löytänyt HSL:n sivuilta mitään tietoa tai uutisotsikkoa kyseisistä linjoista. Googletin myös noilla linjoilla mainitsemasi päivämäärän sekä HSL:n kera, mut en löytänyt edelleenkään mitään tietoa saati junan korvauslinjojen syytä. Olisin voinut uskoa jos olisin löytänyt tietoa HSL:n sivuilta, mutta kun ei löytynyt, taidat kyllä puhua omias...


Löytyy kuljettajaohjeesta tuollaiset. 

https://kartat.hsl.fi/kuljettaja/map/?6211E[dateBegin]=2023-02-13&6211E[dateEnd]=2050-01-01&6211U[dateBegin]=2023-02-13&6211U[dateEnd]=2050-01-01

Toivottavasti nopeampia linjoja vahvistetaan myös katkoksen aikana. Kauempaa ei kannata matkustaa Leppävaaraan noilla busseilla, jos on menossa keskustaan.

----------


## Pelastaja11

> Nyt taidat kyllä puhua hieman omias kun en löytänyt HSL:n sivuilta mitään tietoa tai uutisotsikkoa kyseisistä linjoista. Googletin myös noilla linjoilla mainitsemasi päivämäärän sekä HSL:n kera, mut en löytänyt edelleenkään mitään tietoa saati junan korvauslinjojen syytä. Olisin voinut uskoa jos olisin löytänyt tietoa HSL:n sivuilta, mutta kun ei löytynyt, taidat kyllä puhua omias...


Selasin joskus Hilmaa ja löysin sieltä kilpailutuksen noille linjoille. En kylläkään tiedä mikä firma ne voitti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:11 ----------

Löysin vielä kyseisen hankintailmoituksen:
https://www.hankintailmoitukset.fi/f...10604/overview

----------


## Ivecomies

> Löytyy kuljettajaohjeesta tuollaiset.


Mielenkiintoista vaikka HSL ei ole ilmoittanut asiasta mitään, yritin niin ettiä informaatiota asiasta. Mikä on siis syynä ettei junat voi kulkea ja kauan sen siis pitäisi kestää?

----------


## KriZuu

> Selasin joskus Hilmaa ja löysin sieltä kilpailutuksen noille linjoille. En kylläkään tiedä mikä firma ne voitti.


Nobina voitti linjat 182X ja 211U eikä muita tarjoajia ollut. https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/vhp/202227225.PDF

Linjojen 211E ja 213X kilpailutukseen ei saatu lainkaan tarjouksia, joten HSL suorahankkii liikennöinnin HelBiltä. https://hslfi.oncloudos.com/vhp/202227228.PDF

----------


## Miska

> Mielenkiintoista vaikka HSL ei ole ilmoittanut asiasta mitään, yritin niin ettiä informaatiota asiasta. Mikä on siis syynä ettei junat voi kulkea ja kauan sen siis pitäisi kestää?


Lainaus tuolta HSL:n päätöstekstistä: "Junaliikennettä väliaikaisesti korvaavaa bussiliikennettä tarvitaan vuonna 2023 ratakatkojen vuoksi viitenä sunnuntaina: 19.2., 5.3., 12.3. 19.3. ja 2.4."

----------


## LimoSWN

> Lainaus tuolta HSL:n päätöstekstistä: "Junaliikennettä väliaikaisesti korvaavaa bussiliikennettä tarvitaan vuonna 2023 ratakatkojen vuoksi viitenä sunnuntaina: 19.2., 5.3., 12.3. 19.3. ja 2.4."


Juhannuksen katko hankitaan vissiin sitten vielä erikseen. Ivecomiehelle tiedoksi rantarata on menossa viideksi vuodeksi remppaan, ja laajennukseen. 2023 - 2028 Espoon kaupunkirata nimellä kulkeva hanke. 
(yp, joo, offin puolelle menee, anteeksi siitä)

----------


## kuukanko

Katselin Svensk Busshistoriaa ja Buss Snackia. Niiden perusteella kaikkiaan edellisvuonna Nobina on siirtänyt Suomesta Ruotsiin kalustoa seuraavasti:
Västtrafik-liikenteeseen numerot 753, 796, 799 - 803, 808, 893 - 898, 900 - 902, 904, 905 ja 907 - 909SL-liikenteeseen numerot 938 - 941, 1062 - 1064, 1102, 1119 - 1121, 1125, 1126, 1141 ja 1181 - 1184
Myös Nobina 1142 on poistunut Suomesta, mutta siitä ei näkynyt vielä havaintoa Ruotsissa.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Helbin kaikki vanhanmallisella takaikkunalla varustetut Scalat sekä suurin osa 8700LE:istä nyt poistettu?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:18 ----------




> Myös Nobina 1142 on poistunut Suomesta, mutta siitä ei näkynyt vielä havaintoa Ruotsissa.


Ehkä se onkin mennyt Tanskaan kuten VDL:t.

----------


## aki

> Onko Helbin kaikki vanhanmallisella takaikkunalla varustetut Scalat sekä suurin osa 8700LE:istä nyt poistettu?


Aika paljon näitä on ollut ajossa myös maanantai-aamuna 2.1.
Ainakin autot 712, 722, 725, 812, 814, 817, 818, 822, 823, 905-907, 922-927, 929, 941, 943-946, 948, 950, 952, 954-956.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Onko Helbin kaikki vanhanmallisella takaikkunalla varustetut Scalat sekä suurin osa 8700LE:istä nyt poistettu?


Siis soikealla, ensimmäisen (1.) ja toisen (2.) sukupolven scalat. Kolmannessa (3.) sukupolvessa on D-mallinen takalasi.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 610 ja 611 - poistettu. 

Molemmat seisovat varikolla (Ojangossa) omassa ruudussa, HSL ja firman logot poistettuna, kuin myös LIJ-laitteet. Ainoastaan autojen numerot edelleen paikallaan. Kuulema olisivat lähdössä Ukrainaan...

----------


## JT

NF #820 näkyi aamulla 2.1. Kehä 1:llä siirtoajossa. Ehkä se tekee vielä comebackin linjaliikenteeseen.

----------


## bussireitti

> NF #820 näkyi aamulla 2.1. Kehä 1:llä siirtoajossa. Ehkä se tekee vielä comebackin linjaliikenteeseen.


Oliko tarrat vielä autossa?

----------


## Miska

> NF #820 näkyi aamulla 2.1. Kehä 1:llä siirtoajossa. Ehkä se tekee vielä comebackin linjaliikenteeseen.


Tänään aamuruuhkassa jäi linjoilta 52 ja 57 useamman auton ajot ajamatta syyllä "kalustopula". Linjoilla 52, 53, 56 ja 57 on 41 autoa ajossa, joten 30 uutta BYD:iä ei ihan riitä. Toki voi olla, että syksyllä ylimääräistä kalustoa on ollut nurkissa lojumassa, mutta ei ehkä ihan tarpeeksi. Ja on tässä viime viikkoina varmasti rutattu kalustoa siihen malliin, ettei kaikkea risoja autoja ehkä ole saatu ihan heti korjattua.

----------


## aki

> Aika paljon näitä on ollut ajossa myös maanantai-aamuna 2.1.
> Ainakin autot 712, 722, 725, 812, 814, 817, 818, 822, 823, 905-907, 922-927, 929, 941, 943-946, 948, 950, 952, 954-956.


Päivän aikana linjalle on tutkan mukaan lähtenyt myös helbit 726, 737, 738, 804, 816, 819, 824, 928, 947, 949, 951 ja 957.
Eli ainoastaan 600-sarjan scalat näyttävät jääneen pois ajosta.

----------


## Zambo

> Tänään aamuruuhkassa jäi linjoilta 52 ja 57 useamman auton ajot ajamatta syyllä "kalustopula".


Ajamattomat näyttää siirtyneen sopimuksen mukana Pohjolan Liikenteeltä Nobinalle. Joulukuussa PL:lla saattoi olla yli 100 ajamatonta lähtöä päivässä, tänään Nobina edusti isoa osaa ajamattomista. HSL:n appista löytyi kaikkiaan reilut 200 ajamatonta. Huomisellekin näyttää olevan peruttuna jo yli 40 lähtöä.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Päivän aikana linjalle on tutkan mukaan lähtenyt myös helbit 726, 737, 738, 804, 816, 819, 824, 928, 947, 949, 951 ja 957.
> Eli ainoastaan 600-sarjan scalat näyttävät jääneen pois ajosta.


Ihmettelen kyllä kovasti kun kaikki uudet Volvot ovat jo päässeet ajoon aikataulun mukaisesti vuodenvaihteeseen mennessä (Kuukankorven sivulta puuttuu enää pari yksilöä) jolloin väliaikaiskalustolle ei olisi enää tarvetta. Ite ymmärsin että niihin uusiin Volvoihin vaadittiin jonkinlainen koulutus, mutta luulisin sen olevan jo suoritettu lähes kaikilla Ojangon kuljettajilla (tai kenties jo jokaisella).

----------


## MB1

> Tänään aamuruuhkassa jäi linjoilta 52 ja 57 useamman auton ajot ajamatta syyllä "kalustopula". Linjoilla 52, 53, 56 ja 57 on 41 autoa ajossa, joten 30 uutta BYD:iä ei ihan riitä. Toki voi olla, että syksyllä ylimääräistä kalustoa on ollut nurkissa lojumassa, mutta ei ehkä ihan tarpeeksi. Ja on tässä viime viikkoina varmasti rutattu kalustoa siihen malliin, ettei kaikkea risoja autoja ehkä ole saatu ihan heti korjattua.


Mielenkiintoista. Kilpailun voittaja ei pysty ensimmäisenä arkipäivänä hoitamaan liikennettä kalustopulan takia. Tosi reilua muita kilpailuun osallistuja kohtaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tosi reilua muita kilpailuun osallistuja kohtaan.


Nobina jätti ainoan hyväksytyn tarjouksen ko. kohteeseen.

----------


## MB1

No tuo selittää tilannetta, hyvä että joku ajaa edes joitain vuoroja. Tässä kohdin ei kilpailutus jostain syystä toiminut .

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuoreessa some-kuvassa (21.5.2022) Tammelundin Liikenteen 38 esiintyy Oulun torilla, vieläpä siirtokilvillä. Bussitutkan mukaan se on ollut viimeksi HSL-liikenteessä huhtikuun 25. päivänä. Onko tuolla autolla HSL-ajot ajettu?


On. Norjassa on tällä hetkellä lentokenttää ajamassa. https://platesmania.com/no/nomer19895074 ( Huomaa vilkku katolla! )

----------


## Rattivaunu

> HelB 610 ja 611 - poistettu. 
> 
> Molemmat seisovat varikolla (Ojangossa) omassa ruudussa, HSL ja firman logot poistettuna, kuin myös LIJ-laitteet. Ainoastaan autojen numerot edelleen paikallaan. Kuulema olisivat lähdössä Ukrainaan...


11.1.2023 julkaistujen some- ja nettikuvien perusteella todellakin olivat Ukrainan matkalle lähdössä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> 11.1.2023 julkaistujen some- ja nettikuvien perusteella todellakin olivat Ukrainan matkalle lähdössä.


Kyllä sinne ne lähti. 628 on myös poistettu joten varmasti sekin lähtee jossain vaiheessa Ukrainaan. 628:n "sisar-autot" on myös poistettu, mutta tuskin lähtevät Ukrainaan.

----------

